# Current Fuel cost (Gibraltar)



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

Looked for the thread but cant find it. (Fuel costs) We were there yesterday. 67.5p for Diesel, 80.5p for Unleaded was the cheapest price from the 3rd petrol station in. Surprisingly Morrisons was more expensive.


----------

